# Yellow Perch & Worms



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I fished yellow perch just for fun they are too infested with worns not for my table


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Splendid.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Where are you fishing at......woody


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

tacklemake said:


> Where are you fishing at......woody


Yes, where were you fishing. I know the YP in Lake Erie have a red worm parisite but never heard of it in the Chesapeake Bay system. I've been catching YP for 50 yrs and have never seen worms in them.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The Md Dept of the Environment might be interested in this. Give them a call at 877-224-7229.
Tell them what and where, and they will(maybe) investigate it and give you some answers.

I have called them about fish kills and newly dumped trash on the water ways, and they have responded.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I have caught and kept YP twice so far without issue.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've caught and ate all sorts of fish including yellow perch in the bay that have a couple small worm like parasites in the meat occaisonally. As long as you cook the fish, it will be fine. If I see a worm in the meat I just cut it out. No sense wasting an otherwise perfectly good fish filet.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

supercast said:


> I fished yellow perch just for fun they are too infested with worns not for my table


If for fun ...Why cut them open ?


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

In Virginia I haven't heard about yellow perch being infested with little red worms, but I have heard of them in rock bass and northern snakeheads.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

supercast said:


> I fished yellow perch just for fun they are too infested with worns not for my table


Again can you let us know where you caught the worm infested YP? No one's going to burn your spot - just the opposite.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

no big deal..... just a little more protein !!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Andre said:


> If for fun ...Why cut them open ?


Good question DRe'

inquiring mind want to know...Why kill em for fun


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

It must be against some internet law to start a thread, and never come back to participate in the ensuing discussion to answer raised questions.

I am glad to hear that no one else has heard about these worms in the Perch.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Patapsco River fish have worms.


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

If you google 'worms in perch' you'll find lots of info on this. Ive heard that in bodies of water with lots of fish eating birds, for some reason, you will find this. I also usually just cut that worm out of the fillet. If its really infested, into the garden.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, but you made one of the worst threads in recent memory. Next time, you might want to hang around to answer questions, or at least include more info in the OP.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

Give the guy a break. Perhaps he doesn't have internet access at home and posts when he can. It's barely been 3 days.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

odagled2004 said:


> Give the guy a break. Perhaps he doesn't have internet access at home and posts when he can. It's barely been 3 days.


Why start a thread, then?


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

So you'd rather no contribution at all? Although the post is vague as heck, it has spurred other members to post useful information that may not have been disclosed otherwise.
<br>
<br>


catman said:


> Yes, where were you fishing. <b> I know the YP in Lake Erie have a red worm parisite </b> but never heard of it in the Chesapeake Bay system. I've been catching YP for 50 yrs and have never seen worms in them.


<br>


dena said:


> The <b>Md Dept of the Environment might be interested in this. Give them a call at 877-224-7229.</b>
> Tell them what and where, and they will(maybe) investigate it and give you some answers.
> 
> I have called them about fish kills and newly dumped trash on the water ways, and they have responded.


<br>


Tommy Robinson said:


> <b>Patapsco River fish have worms.</b>


----------



## Rtifs (Aug 18, 2011)

perchnut said:


> If you google 'worms in perch' you'll find lots of info on this. Ive heard that in bodies of water with lots of fish eating birds, for some reason, you will find this. I also usually just cut that worm out of the fillet. If its really infested, into the garden.


That’s because the worms are tapeworms. They live in the digestive systems of fish eating birds. When you live in a bird the problem is that you need to get your offspring into another bird. The only way to do that is to get them into what the bird eats. These worms job is just to get into a fish, then go into a sort of hibernation and bide their time. With luck their host will get eaten by a crane, or a heron or something and then they’re in paradise. Of course they are gross to find in a fillet. But better to find a worm in your fillet than half a worm in your fillet!

I caught a bunch of channel cats in the Pax last summer and every one of them was absolutely riddled with worms. I cut them out and the fish tasted normal. But I'll think twice about keeping any cats again.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

That's great news,you want to catch fish use birds for bait....................woody


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I have seen the worms in crappie in the Nanticoke river around Seaford De. No big deal, the slabs are big and still plenty of meat left after removal. It is just a good idea to fillet instead of cooking whole so they can be seen and removed.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

I have caught Y P with worms at Tuckahoe. It's been 8 years or so, I called D N R and they told me all brackish water fish have the possiblity of parasites especially L G mouth bass. They said no problem just cut them out.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

odagled2004 said:


> Give the guy a break. Perhaps he doesn't have internet access at home and posts when he can. It's barely been 3 days.


Maybe so but how long does it take to tell us where he caught the worm infested fish?


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

grays run yellow perch have had the worms in them.. im pretty sure centennial crappie had them too. But like everyone is saying just cut them out no big deal the meat still tastes good. There not tape worms the correct term for them are neematoads (prob mis spelled) lol


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Angler's Guide to Fish Diseases and Parasites

http://warnell.forestry.uga.edu/service/library/index.php3?docID=52&docHistory[]=1

Red Worm

PHILOMETRA CYLINDRACEA - NEMATODA.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52259_10950-26965--,00.html


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

ALl- I forgot to mention that one of the YP that I saw caught was given to me. I filleted it just now and it was clean no worms.


----------



## Bigtim320 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yellow Perch in the Patuxent river have had those red worms in them for years. They are long and very skinny, but usually curled up in a circle. 
The Crappie in Mattawomen creek in Southern Md. have them as well. I remember filleting Crappie 30 years ago that had them in there. Never saw more than 2 or 3 in any fish.


----------

